
Ask HN: Should I use a PaaS? - ffggvv
From costs to vendor lock-in it seems risky to go with PaaS, but the ease of use is appealing.<p>What do you think?
======
niftich
How fast do you need to ship?

Will you be able to fix any technical or lock-in debt later, if it becomes an
issue (e.g. due to bills or skills)?

